# Tony's replacement



## king1 (Jun 6, 2005)

Does anyone have an email for Tony's replacement?  TIA


----------



## NJmom (Jun 6, 2005)

I e- mailed  thespecialists@rci.co.za  and Charl Bruwer of the International Specialists Team had my week banked within the hour


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jun 6, 2005)

I will also recommend Charl Bruwer.  Very responsive and super quick.


----------



## jwcoleman (Jun 6, 2005)

*email bounces*

any idea why the email bounces consistently?


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jun 6, 2005)

While I haven't emailed Charl or "The Specialists" in a while, I've never had any problems then.  Have you tried this email--   cbruwer@rci.co.za


----------



## king1 (Jun 7, 2005)

An email to the specialist address resulted in almost immediate action from Charl.


----------



## Jan (Jun 11, 2005)

I've had both those email addresses kicked back to me today.  Now what?
Help!  Jan


----------



## Joe L (Jun 12, 2005)

getting used to the new BBS....info already posted


----------



## jwcoleman (Jun 12, 2005)

Jan,

My earthlink account was always bounced.  I tried a different email account and that worked.


----------

